# La Indiferencia De Alegria (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema dedicado a la indeferencia de algunas personas.

Alegria, cabello recojido brillando en la noche
estrellas reflejan en su hermosura
sin embargo semejantes visiones 
para mi no son
otro ocupa tus ilusiones 

Alegria, ojos que capturan los mios en su luz 
sin embargo tu mirada no me ve en brillo 
de la sensualidad del que se fue para no volver 
Alegria, suavidad de tus manos como la seda que decora tus piernas 
sin embargo toque de tu piel es exclusivo para el 
Alegria, sonrrisa como la misma felicidad de vivir 
sin embargo labios tuyos no extienden para mi 

Alegria, tu abrazo es un dulce placer 
al qual solo puedo aspirar en suenos 
de fantasia majestial 

Alegria, beso seria el punto climatico 
de semenjante vision de delirio 
conduciendo labios a encontrase 
mientreas lenguas ruegan ser enfratadas

Alegria, tu felicidad descansa en la tristesa 
de pensamientos dedicados a el 
desbiando todo sentiemento bello 
al pasado que fue, 
pagando atraccion mia con indifererencia 
de amistad o consuela de compasion


----------

